# Sick piranha



## weino (Nov 27, 2004)

Hello...

I recently found this forum while looking for info on my piranha, I must say it is very helpful!!

I do however have a problem with my fish.
I have a 95g with two red bellies about 5 inchs long.
They have lived well with each other for quit a while now.
About two weeks ago the one started to act strange.(laying on the bottom, gasping)
I added a fungus eliminater bec


----------



## weino (Nov 27, 2004)

Sorry about that!!
I notices a white fungus on him and added the fungus eliminator.
Now the fungus is gone but both p's are looking bad.
they both lie on the bottom and hardly move.
they havent eaten in over a week.
It looks like there gills are unable to pump water through(looks like the are sufficating) what I mean by that is their gills hardly move.
Has anyone seen this before or can anyone offer some advice.
I have had them for about 2 years and would hate to loose them

Thanks


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah this site is awesome, but it always helps people identify the problem if you can possibly post pics..sorry to hear about your p's.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Somebody that you should address this issue to is DonH... He is very insiteful with situations such as these.

How are your water parameters? What "fungus eliminator" did you add to your tank?

I'm no expert, but I would resort to water changes for a start. Aprox 10-15% water changes several days in a row, adding a tapwater conditioner at every change (assuming you have tap water). This is no fix, but a start to getting everything in check.


----------



## weino (Nov 27, 2004)

I lost one of them last night and the other is looking poor.

I have started to do 30% water changes daily.
I use a tap water cond. called "START RIGHT" it is a crystal type additive.
Same with the fungus eliminator(it is also a crystal type)
Unforntunatly I dont have any pics.(or a camera for that matter)!!
In a couple of days I am also going to add a parasite guard.
Does anyone know what water parameters I should be in, or a good type of ph tester to buy. I will check at the fist shop next time I am there for what testers they offer.
Like I said before the have been fine for a couple years, this just came on.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I don't know much about diseases, maybe you get better advice in the disease and injury's forum.

Good luck.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i could say its possibly due to water peramiters, i would suggest a lil smaller water changes like 15-20 and make sure its at the rite temp the shock could kill your last one.
i would say add some salt there is a pinned thread on salt around some were this will help them what filteration and heater air pump any other tank mate and what do you feed them.

i am now thinking feeders introducing paras or fungal infections but idk yet as i dont know what you feed.

hope we can all help. and welcome chap. good look JON..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I will move this to the proper forum so you get more answers. Add salt and melafix if the fungus is eating flesh. good luck bro.


----------

